# الوجه ثلاثي الابعاد من كفن تورينو يثبت حقيقة القيامة



## kcart1 (3 أبريل 2010)

الوجه ثلاثي الابعاد من كفن تورينو يثبت حقيقة القيامة







راي داونينج وجون جاكسون ، وهو محاضر فيزياء في جامعة كولورادو في كولورادو سبرينغز الذي يدير الكفن تورينو مركز كولورادو (الصورة مأخوذة  من قناة التاريخ History Channel)

وقال "الناس لن تنسى وجه يسوع هذا  في عيد الفصح" ، ويقول راي داونينج ، المصمم للتكنولوجيا الكمبيوتر ثلاثي الابعاد التي أنتجت "الوجه الحقيقي ليسوع" من صورة الرجل المصلوب في الكفن من تورينو. وتم مشاهدة هذا البرنامج من قبل عدد كبير من الجماهير على قناة التاريخHistory Channel  يوم الثلاثاء وسيعاد برنامج ليلة السبت وعيد الفصح بعد ظهر اليوم الاحد. 

"يسوع هو أكثر من مجرد حالة روحية" ، وقال داونينغ. "دراسة الكفن لانتاج وجه ثلاثي الابعاد ليسوع ، واجهنا أدلة علمية على أن القيامة هي الحدث الحقيقي الفعلي الذي حدث في لحظة من الزمن 2،000 سنة مضت." 

في الفيلم الوثائقي لمدة ساعتين ، جلبت داونينج معا العلم والدين من خلال استخدام ودمج أحدث تقنيات الكمبيوتر للكشف عن صورة للحياة من الكفن من تورينو للرجل الذي يعتقد الملايين لعدة قرون إلى أنه يسوع المسيح. 

وقد اعلنت قناة التاريخ History Channel ان البرنامج الوثائقي تمت مشاهدته  من قبل أكثر من 2.2 مليون شخص ، أي بزيادة 83 في المئة لمساء الثلاثاء 9 إلى 11 مساء بتوقيت شرق الولايات المتحدة التي تم فيها بث الفيلم الوثائقي الأول من هذا الاسبوع. 

"الكفن من تورينو يقدم الدليل العلمي الفعلي بأن يسوع قام من الموت" ، قال داونينج، وقال انه تم ترميز كفن المسيح مع رسالة وروموز مستحيل حلها حتى توفر التقدم الأخير للفيزياء الجسيمات الحديثة. 



استخدام الحاسوب رسومات الفنانين الكفن من الصور تورينو للكشف الشكل ثلاثي الابعاد الرجل 
المصلوب (الصورة مأخوذة  من قناة التاريخ History Channel)

"يفهم بشكل صحيح ان الرموز الواردة في الكفن تعتبر من الاثباتات عن لحظة القيامة" ، قال. 

"نظر من خلال عدسة العلم ، كفن من تورينو يحتوي على التعليمات البرمجية التي توفر الدليل على القيامة، والأدلة المادية ان قيامة يسوع المسيح كان حقيقة ، وحدث تاريخي". 

لقد وجدنا الوجه الحقيقي لتكون بشكل لا يصدق ومذهل، أخذ بقايا قديمة وتم استخراج المعلومات بعد دفن طويل. 






ملف صورة كفن (الصورة مأخوذة  من قناة التاريخ History Channel)

وعمل مع قناة التاريخ History Channel داونينج من ماكبث استوديو للكشف عن الصور جزءا لا يتجزأ من ألياف الكتان من الكفن، وقاموا بتحويل خافت الصور السلبية ، مثل ، صورة البني والأحمر إلى ما قد يكون الوصف الأكثر دقة من أي وقت مضى في وجه يسوع المسيح. 

في تعاون في السابق مع قناة التاريخ History Channel، جلب داونينج صورة ابراهام لنكولن مرة أخرى إلى الحياة في برنامج خاص بعنوان سرقة لينكولن "." 

في إعادة وجه المسيح ، واجهت الحكومة البريطانية تحديا أكبر ، لأن كفن تورينو يحتوي على صورة باهتة لرجل مصلوب. 

وعلاوة على ذلك ، يحتوي الكفي على نسج معقدة متعرجة من الكتان الكفن يجعل استخراج الصورة الحقيقية للوجه والجسم صعبة. وتتفاقم هذه العملية من حقيقة ان الكفن من الكتان الذي يحتوي على دم الإنسان الفعلية ، وقرون من التراب ، وحرق ثقوب وبقع الماء من النار في 1532 ، وتشوهات عديدة أخرى. 

"وجود معلومات ثلاثية الابعاد المشفرة في صورة ثنائية الابعاد غير متوقع تماما ، وكذلك فريدة من نوعها" ، وقال داونينغ. "وكأن هناك مجموعة التعليمات داخل صورة لبناء النحت". 

يعتبر لداونينج  كفن من تورينو يحتوي على قصص متداخلة. 

وقال "هناك قصة الكفن الذي ، فنيا وعلميا ، هي قصة الانتقال من ثنائية الأبعاد إلى ثلاثية الأبعاد" ، كما أوضح. واضاف "لكن هناك أيضا قصة الرجل في الكفن واثبات لتحوله من الموت الى الحياة." 

 "واجتمعت بشكل كامل وتجاوزت أهدافنا" ، قالت. 






صورة من الكفن من تورينو (الصورة مأخوذة  من قناة التاريخ History Channel)

وقال خان لقناة التاريخ History Channel كان للبرنامج الإقبال الكبير ، ليس فقط من المشاهدين ، ولكن من وسائل الإعلام الرئيسية في جميع أنحاء العالم ، بما في ذلك من البرازيل ، وهونغ كونغ واستراليا. 

وأكد خان ان قناة التاريخ تتطلع إلى العمل مع الحكومة البريطانية في المستقبل. 

قدمت الحكومة البريطانية نبذة عن البرنامج على التلفزيون الوطني على قناة فوكس نيوز ، ايه بي سي نيوز "صباح الخير يا أمريكا". وشملت التغطية الدولية للتقارير الواردة من المملكة المتحدة واستراليا والهند. 

قناة التاريخ History Channel ستعيد بث " الوجه الحقيقي يسوع؟"  السبت وثائقي ، 3 أبريل ، الساعة 8 مساء بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة. وسيتم بثه ومرة أخرى في عيد الفصح في 5 مساء بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة. 

يوجد DVD "الوجه الحقيقي ليسوع؟" الفيلم الوثائقي هو متاح للشراء على موقع قناة التاريخ. ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*


شكرا


للموضوع الرائع

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


*


----------



## kcart1 (3 أبريل 2010)

المقال منقول ومترجم بالعربية 
رابط الموقع 
http://www.wnd.com/index.php?pageId=135321


----------

